# Awesome story!! With pics



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I just wanted to share with you an amazing end to a great 2007 hunting
season. Yesterday I was sitting in my stand on a small food plot just
off Colly Swamp in Bladen County. I was enjoying a beautiful sunset and
hoping that I might get one more opportunity at a doe to take to the butcher
for processing. Then I spotted some movement in a corner of the food
plot that was partially blocked from my view by some trees. I was able to tell
that a mature doe with two button bucks entered the food plot but I
did not thinkthat they would move into an open area for a shot before dark. 

Suddenly, all three deer became alarmed and began looking toward the woods where they had entered the field. The doe then blew at whatever was
approaching and turned and bounded into the middle of the field followed by the two smaller deer.

Well this gave me a clear line of sight at the doe so I put my crosshairs on her. I started to squeeze the trigger but then I began to wonder if it could be a big Buck that was making the deer nervous.Then the three deer all blew and ran a little further across the food plot, stopped again and looked back on full alert. Well I decided that it was most likely not a buck that had them startled so I shot the doe. When I shot, the two button bucks ran away while simultaneously a 20 pound bobcat ran into the field and put the death lock on the neck of the doe I had just shot.

Amazed by what I had just seen, I shucked another (also my last) shell into the chamber. I could not believe that the bobcat was still there after the sound of	the shot and me reloading but he had locked onto a big meal and did not intend to give it up. I put the cat in the crosshairs and squeezed off my last round, he did not flinch. I thought I had missed him. I sat still for a
little while and then I yelled at the cat to see if he was still alive, I got not reaction. I climbed down from my stand and approached the two animals in the field. The Bobcat still had a death grip on the doe and was looking right at me as I approached, with an empty gun. What I saw amazed me. The Bobcat was stone cold dead but he still maintained his grip on the doe. I called everyone at camp to come look and take pictures. When it was time to load the doe in the truck we had to load both the doe and the bobcat because I could not separate them. Attached are some pictures of this amazing event. I hope you all have a safe, successful 2008.

Pictures:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31512&limit=recent


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool story and pictures. What state was this in?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Since your pictures have a date stamp of 1/1/08 and you "shucked another (also my last) shell into the chamber', you were hunting with a gun, where?
Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

CHOPIQ said:


> Cool story and pictures. What state was this in?


You typed it before I could. I do not think it is Ohio because there is no snow on the ground. 

Those are some amazing pictures. And people wonder why we hunt. Non-hunters wold only see something like that on National Geographic TV.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

When I got to "shucked another" I though uh oh!

But, Colly Swamp in Bladen County is in North Carolina.

Very cool pics.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he found the story and pics on the internet.  I've seen it a number of times.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm pretty sure he found the story and pics on the internet. I've seen it a number of times.


ditto.i think he just forgot to mention it wasn't his personal story,unless he was on a hunting trip down there then.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I did, in fact, forget to mention that this was not myself. It had been forwarded by my father from his friend - who apparently knows John Clark, the guy who experienced this. 

Not sure of a location - sorry for the confusion, just thought the pictures were cool as hell...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> just thought the pictures were cool as hell


yes,they were some cool pics.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've seen some cool things while in the woods, but I have never seen anything like that before!

CG


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Where ever it came from, it was still a cool story with some cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

only in the great out door. caught my biggest fish on THE LAST CAST


----------

